# Ants, earwig, beetle, cricket



## orionmystery (May 9, 2013)

Katydid nymph...








A newly molted earwig




A newly emerged Lycidae beetle




A mated Polyrhachis queen ant




Another ant...not sure of the ID


----------



## Photographiend (May 9, 2013)

You are an artist.


----------



## Volunteer (May 9, 2013)

#2 and #5 are amazing. What setup do you use?


----------



## JacaRanda (May 9, 2013)

Great stuff again!


----------



## Benco (May 9, 2013)

Lovely macro shots, stunning.


----------



## CoBilly (May 9, 2013)

Awesome shots. Man, there's some weird **** in Malaysia.


----------



## mishele (May 9, 2013)

orionmystery said:


>



[h=1]May 2013 - Photo of the Month Nomination[/h]


----------



## whiskee (May 13, 2013)

Interesting fauna & great shots!


----------



## hayley.price (May 13, 2013)

stunning shots


----------

